# Kacey at the bat,



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Unlike the ill fated Casey of The Mudville Nine, our @kacey knocked it out of the park.

(I bet you've never heard that reference before. /s)

Do you remember what the three unbanded are?

Thanks brother.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Holy hell... making our fine postal workers work for their hard earned pay for sure!

Nice bombing sir...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I do know the casey at the bat reference. One of my favorite poems as a child. I know the 2 small connecticuts are the little RP juniors, one of @kacey's favorites.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Pawpaw, looks like @kacey has spotted you... Look him dead in the eyes.... Don't show any fear, and slowly back away.... 50/50 you survive! Nice hit kacey!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Enjoy @Peapaw, @kacey knows how to smack a fellow puffer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Way cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@Peapaw may need to make another trip out for more tuppers. Lol, I still have my punishment to deliver.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great job @kacey


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

you got smacked the flock up!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That should keep you smoking for a bit. Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Here goes another one. Portland bomber rages on. @kacey

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> @Peapaw may need to make another trip out for more tuppers. Lol, I still have my punishment to deliver.


I *think* I have enough, I bought extra.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Alrightdriver said:


> That should keep you smoking for a bit. Nice hit!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yeah, once @LeatherNeck makes his bombing run and I receive my part of the NOOB PIF I should have enough for while, or least enough to let them rest while I keep smoking ROTT's.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> Yeah, once @*LeatherNeck* makes his bombing run and I receive my part of the NOOB PIF I should have enough for while, or least enough to let them rest while I keep smoking ROTT's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All the regular cigars should be good after a short rest.

the infused were all part of a free sampler, except the kentucky's. But in the case of the infused/flavored sticks they are fresh from the freezer and right out of my mailbox. So they may need a real long rest. The kentuckys were part of a DE mega sampler 21 sticks. Actually the 6 kentuckys that are the same were part of that sampler, bought 2 samplers so 6 sticks.


----------

